# Nephilim-Half Angel/Half Human



## Daniel Malone (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is a little essay on the Sons of God mentioned in the Bible. You can read the essay and say what you think. 

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but the mods will take care of this. A man by the name of Dion compiled this. 

Sons of God


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 28, 2006)

may i ask why you're posting it here, if you didn't write it yourself?...


----------



## Kane (Jun 28, 2006)

> may i ask why you're posting it here, if you didn't write it yourself?...





> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but the mods will take care of this.



If I had to guess, I would say that he probably didn't know where to put it.


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 29, 2006)

I meant to post it on the lounge or debate. Hell, I don't know what I'm doing. lol


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 29, 2006)

hey, most of us don't most of the time, so don't sweat it!... love and hugs, maia


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 29, 2006)

I re-posted this in the debate, if the mods allow it. I have been fascinated with this subject all my life and would love to know what others think.

Thanks for your love and hugs.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jun 29, 2006)

the word nephilim reminds me of the TV show Hex lol (that was a great show)




random, but thats my input


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you know what Nephilim means?


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jun 30, 2006)

nope, in hex they were fallen angels...


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jul 1, 2006)

Crazy_dude6662 said:
			
		

> nope, in hex they were fallen angels...


 
According to my sources this may be half true... here is a link that explains Nephilims.

http://www.mystae.com/restricted/streams/scripts/nephilim.html


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for your input. It is amazing how diverse ancient cultures and their belief systems where.


----------

